# How many people needed to move a 125gal tank?



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Looking into getting a 125gal tank - has anyone moved one before? I know it's heavy, but can 2 guys do it? The guys would be not huge muscle-men, but reasonably strong. Still, it's probably 200lbs so it may be cutting it close.

Thanks!


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

Well it is likely 6 feet long, 2 foot high and 18" deep or the other way around. But incredibly heavy!! and that is 1250 lbs of water... you better be putting that in the basement or a concrete floor. Water is 10 lbs per gallon!! plus the weight of the tank and stand!!!! Just in case you didn't know. 
I'm busy that weekend... can't help you move it. :rofl:


----------



## DanMarion (Apr 13, 2010)

Unless the guys are pretty strong, I would recommend a third person minimum to at least help stabilize it for you


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Jakiebabie said:


> Well it is likely 6 feet long, 2 foot high and 18" deep or the other way around. But incredibly heavy!! and that is 1250 lbs of water... you better be putting that in the basement or a concrete floor. Water is 10 lbs per gallon!! plus the weight of the tank and stand!!!! Just in case you didn't know.
> I'm busy that weekend... can't help you move it. :rofl:


Thanks, it is going in a basement so don't worry. I was asking more about moving it when empty.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

yes once it's full it will be 1250lbs.... you can't move it with water in it!! I'm just sayin'. But it did look like I said it that way!!


----------



## Mikaila31 (Dec 18, 2008)

Water weighs about 8lb a gallon, but it doesn't really effect the full weight that much lol. Is the tank glass or acrylic? Acrylic might work with just 2 guys, glass your looking at least 3 IMO. A tank that size is more unweildy then just plain heavy... 

It will be about 1400ish pounds when full of water counting only water and the weight of the tank itself. Then you have to add rocks to it too;-). Pretty amazing how strong these glass boxes are!


----------



## AbbeysDad (Mar 28, 2011)

I'd plan on three men...maybe two men and a stocky boy AND an appliance dolly (hand truck with straps to secure it) - this thing is like moving a refrigerator....a GLASS one with no beer inside! :smile:
Speaking of which, don't forget the beer - moving this will no doubt work up a powerful thirst.


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Thanks, it's glass so three people sounds best. I'll stick to water to quench my thirst. Thanks for your help.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

although we already cleared up the miscommunication i thought i would add that moving a tank with anything in it could do a job on the silicon seal and you may end up with leaks. glad to hear it will be empty.

for the record, im not a huge guy and i moved a 6 foot 125 with one other person, plus a talking mother to open and close any doors along the way, a coach can be good, you know one to encourage you, alittle to the left, little to the right, pivot, pivot :wink:
if you dont mind, start a tank thread if you havnt already! i would love to follow along.


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

"if you dont mind, start a tank thread if you havnt already! i would love to follow along."

ME TOO!!


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Here's my tank thread: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-aquarium/joshs-55g-angelfish-tank-70943/#post679185


----------



## justinianobrenden (Apr 17, 2011)

lol i love ur pic its special ed haha "Hey lady, how much is two tickets?" "10 dollars" "yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay" XD


----------



## jsm11482 (Aug 8, 2006)

Yep! Great show!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

